# Remington 700 BDL DM



## maxstar (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey guys I'm thinking about buying a used 700 BDL DM in .30-06. I was looking on Remington's website and only saw a 700 BDL. What does the "DM" stand for/mean? Any thoughts on this particular firearm are appriciated as well. Thanks!


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

DM=detachable magazine, Rem 700 is a good gun, having a detachable magazine or not is a personal choice. :sniper:


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

700 BDL DM is a great gun, I have it(in .30-06 in fact) I love having a detachable Magazine just incase u need 4 extra shots right away u just pop a new clip in! ahahaha


----------



## maxstar (Dec 1, 2005)

thanks again guys. cheers.


----------

